# Sorry everyone I’m back so sorry my Internet is horrible



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 19, 2021)

So sorry my Internet has been horrible here in Texas was just able to get back on....


----------



## Baymule (Feb 19, 2021)

We have Hughes Net satellite internet. It sucks, but better than nothing. Had to clean the snow out of the dish. What is your provider?


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 19, 2021)

Baymule said:


> We have Hughes Net satellite internet. It sucks, but better than nothing. Had to clean the snow out of the dish. What is your provider?


We have Hughes net to but it’s just not corporating with ours


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 19, 2021)

Hughes Net up here too. Snow and ice on the dish will definitely mess with your signal.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 19, 2021)

Lol one of my dads videos of taking care of a couple of our cows at least the ones who showed up 😂


----------

